
CastAR will return $1M in Kickstarter money and postpone shipments - edroche
http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/16/castar-will-return-1m-in-kickstarter-money-and-postpone-augmented-reality-glasses-shipments/?utm_content=buffer6d47b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
beardicus
I gave them a dollar, so I'm not terribly "invested", if you will. I can't get
a handle on how people will react to this... but I'm assuming there will be a
minority that still lose their minds with impotent rage. I think the majority
feel this is a smart move and will have no ill will, even if they're
disappointed they have to wait longer.

It will be interesting to see how they compete and position vs. all the VR
gear coming out. I hope it doesn't end up as "Dungeons and Dragons players
over here, First Person Shooters over there".

~~~
01Michael10
Why would any one lose their mind over this? You get your money back AND still
get the glasses...

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
You haven't been online long, have you :-)

------
eveningcoffee
I am reading this and [http://castar.com/kickstarter-
faq/](http://castar.com/kickstarter-faq/)

It is actutally more than just a refund:

 _" Backers must complete and submit the Survey by February 15, 2016 to be
eligible for this refund offer and a unit of consumer product at no charge.

Backers who have completed the Kickstarter Survey will receive a message from
PayPal with instructions on how to reclaim their backings along with a unique
discount code that will be good for one free pair of consumer castAR
glasses."_

This is a very respectful behaviour from CastAR because as it looks, they used
the Kickstarter money to attract the VC investment. As such, giving only
refund would mean that the only benefactors of the funding would have been
CastVR and Kickstarter and not the people who took the actual risk.

Edit: It looks like the only ones who would get burned are the people who
ordered multiple classes and will now only receive one. They invested 272990,
so about 1/4 of the campaign. I think that it is wrong that they will receive
only one free pair of classes as their money was also used as the seed money.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Sounds like they are receiving a set of glasses as an interest payment on a
loan they made to CastAR. I don't see any problem with that.

~~~
eveningcoffee
Well, yes. Only problem I see is that the ones who invested less (ordered only
one pair of glasses) will get better return from their investment. This sound
a little unfair.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
But they're all getting their money back: investment == $0 assuming
opportunity costs are essentially zero. So everyone basically gets something
for nothing.

